# Fast Draw Slingshot Shooting Compilation



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Tex Shooter Small Diameter Tubes, Raycarls Super Sure Super Pouch, most of the shots are taken with The Original Pickle fork Shooter.*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You are family, Darrell. Thank you.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Finally a feature length movie! Too cool.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thank You Moderator for correcting my video.*

*Dgui / pfshooter*


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Darrel, I think I've seen all your videos and all are out standing.
Do you have a view from the side showing your full draw, hand
position etc. It would be helpful to me and I'm sure others
trying to learn to shoot the pfs. Thanks, Jim


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Hey Darrel, I think I've seen all your videos and all are out standing.
> Do you have a view from the side showing your full draw, hand
> position etc. It would be helpful to me and I'm sure others
> trying to learn to shoot the pfs. Thanks, Jim


Will send you a private video some time this week.
Dgui


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Hey Darrel, I think I've seen all your videos and all are out standing.
> Do you have a view from the side showing your full draw, hand
> position etc. It would be helpful to me and I'm sure others
> trying to learn to shoot the pfs. Thanks, Jim


Tried to pm you so I will make the how to pfs video public.
you might also view


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Muchas gracias!


*Taking a long time to upload and it will be posted on the Tutorial Section.*


----------

